
Parler Is Banning Users It Doesn't Like - rbanffy
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200627/23551144803/as-predicted-parler-is-banning-users-it-doesnt-like.shtml
======
rickbutton
I love the fact that this thread is empty while the one about deplatforming
white supremacists is chock-full of people screaming about free speech. Really
makes the whole thing a bit blatant.

~~~
rbanffy
I have to say I expected it, but I had no idea of the magnitude of the effect.

------
weare138
Parler, the free [ _to agree with our_ ] speech platform.

------
valuearb
Whose the bigger jerk? A self described leftist, or self described
conservative? I say ban em both.

------
iron0013
Let’s see, how does the line go? “Parler needs to decide if they’re going to
be a platform or a publisher, and if they’re going to start censoring speech
that they don’t like, they need to be held responsible for—“ haha sorry, it’s
too ridiculous to even satirize

